
Ask HN: How to Sell My SaaS Enterprise Shares? - goldfishcaura
So I have fully exercised shares in a company (where I used to work) that had a D round and received investments from many of the SV&#x27;s elite VCs. Personal circumstances have forced me to liquidate many of my assets. My network is not large, so what are some ways for me to sell the stock? I&#x27;ve already reached out to second market places, but it seems the volume is less than what they are willing to take on ($100k or less).<p>Am I just wasting my time thinking of these shares as liquid assets? Should I just keep holding them for another 2 years until the company has an exit through enterprise acquisition (likely by Google) or an IPO?
======
lefstathiou
Shares are highly illiquid. Either you go out and hustle them or have someone
else (a second market type) hustle them for you. Most likely buyers will be
employees (management etc). I'm happy to take a look as well.

